# Bullet For My Valentine - Fever



## Dark Blade (Mar 29, 2010)

Well for a Bullet For My Valentine fan like me this new album is a VERY big deal.

As far as I know the track list is:

1. “Your Betrayal” 
2. “Fever”
3. “The Last Fight” 
4. “A Place Where You Belong”
5. “Pleasure and Pain”
6. “Alone”
7. “Breaking Out Breaking Down”
8. “Bittersweet Memories”
9. “Dignity”
10. “Begging For Mercy” 
11. “Pretty On The Outside”

My personal favorites are "Your Betrayal" and "Begging for mercy"
What about you?


----------



## LMNt80 (Mar 29, 2010)

Until now my favourite is 'Your Betrayal'. I listened to the track samples on iTunes, and there might be some other songs as good as 'Your Betrayal' on the album. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyway, I'm totally excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll preorder it on iTunes because then you get the acoustic version of 'The Last Fight' as a bonus track. And I think they're gonna release some kind of deluxe version in one year or so because they did it with 'Scream, Aim, Fire' and they still have around ten songs for the new album that won't be on the album.


----------



## Klightx15 (Apr 12, 2010)

man im disappointed with the tracks so far. this new album is gonna SUCK!


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 13, 2010)

Klightx15 said:
			
		

> man im disappointed with the tracks so far. this new album is gonna SUCK!


Really? I quite liked Begging For Mercy. 
Besides there are so many more songs in it too.


----------

